# Four wheel alignment



## SootyNicko (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi,

I've got a Seat Leon 1.9TDi Sport and I've noticed that the inside edges of the tyres seem to be wearing more. Its more noticable on the rears.

I'm shortly going to be getting 4 new tyres and wondered if it would be worth getting the alignment checked once the new tyres are on.

What are peoples experiences with the full four wheel alignment?

How much would be it be?

Lastly, does anybody know of a good place to have it done in the Barnsley or Wakefield area?

Thanks


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Camber set up from original ?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah it's worth doing it your car will feel like it's brand new.I go to a guy in chesham probably the best in the buisness.Ask pezza he might know somewhere near you


----------



## jonnyboyctr (Nov 7, 2012)

I had my civic type r four wheel alignment done in Jan, went for the camber adj bolts to, car feels epic now the change is amazing. Highly recommend it just don't clip any curbs cause its expensive! Payed £150


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

Well worth getting it done. My M3 felt like a different car when it was done after have some rear trailing arm bushes and sub frame works.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I've had it done a few times on various cars and you can definitely feel the difference.

I paid £60 last time (BMW dealers wanted £330).


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

*Def* worth it, my e39 felt like a different car afterwards.

Look on www.alignmycar.co.uk for somewhere near you with a Hunter machine. Iirc, it cost me around £90 for the job.


----------



## SootyNicko (Nov 11, 2006)

R7KY D said:


> Camber set up from original ?


Yes, I've not changed anything in terms of the suspension. I haven't had it from new but don't think its been lowered or anything.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

It does sound like your cambers out and as has been said it's well worth getting done


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

99% sure it will be rear front consol bushes . Same set up as my polo. Any decent alignment place will check these before adjusting tracking

Could the rear tyres have been on the front. I used to put the fronts on to the rear to extend their life before I discovered the bushes were shot
Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I get my cars done every year,especially with the state of the roads up here - makes a big difference to the way a car handles. Usually around £100-150 + maybe £10/20 per adjustment.


----------



## SootyNicko (Nov 11, 2006)

mwbpsx said:


> Could the rear tyres have been on the front


No, the fronts have only ever been on the front. They were new on the front when I got the car and haven't rotated them.


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Defo worth getting it done!!!

Even from factory you'd be surprised how far out they can be. And worn bushes cause massive effects. 

Get it done pal. Defo feel like money well spent. Normally works out about £30-35 per adjustment. X4 wheels 120-140 ish I would have thought


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Ok but maybe the rear tyres were on the front before you bought it. Camber doesnt wear tyres if tracking is correct :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Clark @ PB said:


> I get my cars done every year,especially with the state of the roads up here - makes a big difference to the way a car handles. Usually around £100-150 + maybe £10/20 per adjustment.


Clark, not sure if you'll look in here again but who do you use for your alignment up this neck of the woods?


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

Definitely worth getting done, it pays for its self as your tyres will wear much more evenly, the car will also handle much better.I had me R8 done last year and it was like driving away in a different car.The place I use have a Hunter machine, you pay per adjustment but up to a maximum of around £80 if all 4 wheels need adjustments , which I think is reasonable.


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Well worth the investment, the camber was significantly different on the rear left vs right on our Z4, the 4 wheel Hunter alignment made a big difference to the handling and we should hopefully get more even tyre wear now.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Is the wear on the very edge of the tyre or creeping further in and is it smooth? Your car has adjustable front and rear toe/camber. The fronts are probably caused by the toe angle, the rears I'm going to assume it's camber depending on how much tread the wear covers.

Definitely get a geometry done, don't bother with tracking it's a waste of money. Make sure you find someone who is recommended cos alot of it is to do with the operator rather than the equipment, look on the align my car website, find some local places and then research them. Also check they measure the caster angle as well, alot of place don't cos it's not adjustable but you won't get the full picture of the chassis without it.

Make sure you get a printout as well so we can check it out make sure the jobs been done correctly 

If you want to read about wheel alignment have a look on this site - http://www.wheels-inmotion.co.uk/


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Geometry and tracking? What's the difference?

There's a place near me that does it for £20. Seems cheap. Is that not the full thing?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Matt. said:


> Geometry and tracking? What's the difference?
> 
> There's a place near me that does it for £20. Seems cheap. Is that not the full thing?


Completly different matt.Have a look at pezzas link,that's where i go,tony's the best in the biz


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

That's a bit of a way to travel.

I have just spoke to a place near me, they charge £45 + VAT. We have two cars so he will do £35 + VAT a car. 

They use the Hunter Hawkeye system.

Will that be Geometry or just tracking?


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Matt. said:


> That's a bit of a way to travel.
> 
> I have just spoke to a place near me, they charge £45 + VAT. We have two cars so he will do £35 + VAT a car.
> 
> ...


If they know how to use it then yes it will be a geometry but make sure they measure the caster as well as the toe and camber, regardless of whether it's adjustable or not.

See this link about the differences between tracking and geometry - http://detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=169317


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I am pretty sure that these guys are very good. I'm sure that I have heard on other forums

http://www.abc-carservice.co.uk/wheel-alignment-leeds/


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

On most modern standard cars both camber and castor are fixed, it will only move through wear or damage. Both should be checked before adjusting tracking as both can affect tracking causing incorrect adjustment. Four wheel geometry is basically using the rear wheels to ensure tracking is balanced equally so long as the rear alignment is free from wear or damage. As in my initial post your problem is probably worn rear consol bushes. A VERY common fault on your car which on my polo was missed on three mots and four alignment checks. Cost me four sets of front tyres until I went somewhere that knew how to check them properly. Good luck :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

mwbpsx said:


> Ok but maybe the rear tyres were on the front before you bought it. Camber doesnt wear tyres if tracking is correct :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 2


Perhaps I missed a smilie or have not understood something, if so I apologise but I am afraid that is not right.
Incorrect camber will wear tyres out unevenly. Incorrect camber will mean the tyres are running on either the inside or outside edges irrespective of how the tracking is set. Unless the angle is correct.
If you adjust the camber you will automatically upset the tracking. Everything KPI, steering axis, castor, wheel offset, camber and tracking has to be checked/adjusted in a certain order for the geometry to be correct overall.
Tracking is the last thing to be done and cannot correct for other errors.


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Sh1ner said:


> Perhaps I missed a smilie or have not understood something, if so I apologise but I am afraid that is not right.
> Incorrect camber will wear tyres out unevenly. Incorrect camber will mean the tyres are running on either the inside or outside edges irrespective of how the tracking is set. Unless the angle is correct.
> If you adjust the camber you will automatically upset the tracking. Everything KPI, steering axis, castor, wheel offset, camber and tracking has to be checked/adjusted in a certain order for the geometry to be correct overall.
> Tracking is the last thing to be done and cannot correct for other errors.


Unless the camber is hugely out due to mechanical failure or damage it will not scrub off tyres. Camber is constantly changing due to suspension movement, sidewall flex, road camber, weight distribution etc. Of all the other geometry measurements you quoted, on most modern production cars, no adjustment is possible without modification to oe :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 2


----------

